# How/when can you tell if you're having twins?



## queenbean

When I was pregnant with my daughter, a few weeks into the pregnancy I knew that she was a girl. Knew it like fact, before any ultrasound could have possibly told me. Anyway... I'm 9 weeks pregnant. For about a week now I've had a growing feeling that I'm carrying twins, and tonight it became like a fact in my mind, the same way it felt when I knew my daughter was a girl. And I have to be honest, I really really REALLY hope I'm wrong. My daughter will be 19 months old when the new baby comes, I don't think I can handle 3 kids under 2!

Anyway, how early can you tell if you're carrying twins, and how would they know that? Is an ultrasound the only way to tell? Because I'm not scheduled for one of those until 20 weeks, but I have an appointment at 12 weeks to listen to the heartbeat. Can they tell at the 12-week appt, or do I have to wait til 20 weeks?


----------



## NamastePlatypus

I know how you feel!! SOMETIMES on a doppler than can hear two heartbeats that early if they are not in sync if they are, then no. You will know by 20 weeks in terms of how you measure!







: for you, I said 'them' today and wanted to shoot myself in the foot, I know it is sunconscience fear but still


----------



## pamama

I'm having the same fear! This will be our third baby and it took me a good long time to convince dh to have this one. When he agreed I had to promise this was the last one! LOL!! He said 3 he could probably handle but 4 would put him over the deep end! We have an almost 6 year old son with autism and a very precocious 3 year old girl. I knew both their genders almost from the beginning, but I can't seem to tell this one. BUT my 3 year old keeps insisting we are having 2 girls. She refers to my belly as the babies! Twins don't even run in my family, but my cousin had identical twin girls in May. I have an appt this Friday to hear the heartbeat, so we are hoping to see if we hear one or two. I am 14 weeks tomorrow. I also won't have an u/s until 20 weeks. Just this wierd nagging feeling! It's driving me nuts! I am also a lot bigger than I was the last 2 times, but being the 3rd might be the reason for that.


----------



## queenbean

Yeah, I'm having more pronounced symptoms -- bad nausea, extreme moodiness, extreme tiredness -- and I'm showing sooner than I did before, but the symptoms could be from nursing my one-year-old, and I could be showing earlier because I started out 20 lbs lighter than I did last time. I just don't know. I hate this feeling. I wish I could just find out for sure so I could start preparing and asking the questions I need to ask. Blah.


----------



## crsta33

My three yo often insists there are two in there as well and I've got suspicions too. My midwife only found one heartbeat at my first appt. (she probed around looking for another, but that doesn't mean much). I go back tomorrow and although I was thinking no u/s this time, I'm beginning to think it would be a good idea.

I'm bigger faster this time and my midwife already asked if my dates could be off and if twins run in either family...the answer to both questions is no. So we will see. Twins is the *last* think I need at this point...but I find the possibility kind of exciting anyway.









Christa


----------



## camille76

I can remember thinking maybe I was pg with twins with #3, but I wasn't. I think you just get bigger faster each time. And I guess all pg's are different as far as morning sickness, etc. goes.


----------



## queenbean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *camille76* 
I can remember thinking maybe I was pg with twins with #3, but I wasn't. I think you just get bigger faster each time. And I guess all pg's are different as far as morning sickness, etc. goes.

Yeah... if it weren't for this gut feeling, I wouldn't have thought twice about the symptoms and all that. It's just now that I have it in my mind, I was looking it up, and found that often moms of twins experience stronger symptoms than they do with single births.


----------



## pamama

My symptoms are also stronger this time around, but I was trying to chalk it up to each pg is different. I had bad ms with both my other 2, but it was considerably less with #2, then this time BAM, full blown hyperemesis and I'm still taking zofran for it. I have also never been more exhausted in my life and I just feel so much more pg than I actually am. And we are absolutely sure about the dates.


----------



## *Lindsey*

Ahem.







:

We heard one heartbeat at my 10 and 14 week appointments. I did have more prounounced symptoms this time compared to any other pregnancy.

My DH kept joking that it was twins b/c I was getting bigger faster and sicker than I'd been before. At 15 weeks my uterus was at my belly button and I remember thinking, "hmmmm..."

We had an ultrasound at 18 weeks and SURPRISE, it's twins!


----------



## cravenab00

i'm really wondering too.

Im 13 weeks, and my uterus is right at my belly button. And its filled out my whole lower abdomen.

I dont know what to think.


----------



## queenbean

FRICK.

A week before I took my pregnancy test, before I even had any suspicions, we had friends over. One friend, my husband's boss, was here. When we told her that we were pregnant, she informed us that she already knew, she had known since the party. She jsut got that "vibe."

Today he told her about my feeling, and she said that she hadn't wanted to say anything, but she had the feeling that it was twins too. She didn't want to say anything because, well, you know how it is when you know something before someone else does... you don't want to ruin the surprise. She thinks it's one boy and one girl though, where I think it's both boys.

Gah... I have an appointment at 12 weeks, and I'm goign to talk to the doctor about moving my u/s up a couple of weeks, if only one heartbeat is heard at the appointment. Cuz the suspense is going to KILL me.


----------



## queenbean

How can you guys tell where your uterus is? Are you going from where the doc measured you, or can you feel it on your own?


----------



## pamama

I can feel mine. When I lay down flat on my back, I feel upward from the pubic bone. The uterus feels kind of hard and round, so I can tell where the sides and top edge are as oppsed to my belly fat. LOL! Mine is at my belly button at 14 weeks. It's supposed to be belly button height at around 20 weeks. That's the average and I always measured right on target with my other 2.


----------



## *Lindsey*

Fran--I'll be really surprised if you're not having twins!

queenbean--I'm interested to know where you feel your uterus at...


----------



## eilonwy

I'm terrified of having twins this time, only because this is not exactly a planned pregnancy and I think that the universe is twisted like that. I don't think I'm quite ready to deal with having four kids, so ha ha it would be SO funny if I had five. (














In any case, when I'm able to be rational I'm confident that there's only one in there, but I've been having nightmares about twins because of course I already feel overwhelmed. Yes, my uterus popped up early (like, two weeks ago; I was 6 weeks on Saturday), but this is my *fourth* pregnancy; it'd be more surprising if it hadn't.







Plus, I've had two c-sections so everything in and around there is soft and mushy.

So yeah, when I'm rational I realize that this is just my mind's way of trying to cope with the fact that I'm feeling inadequate as a parent of *three*, to say nothing of four. On the other hand, I told my husband I'd been having nightmares about twins and he looked at me and kind of twitched and moaned patheticly for a while. He too believes that god has a sick sense of humor...









Anyway, I've got an ultrasound scheduled for the 3rd, because the OB intake doctor disagreed with me about my dates. Never would have happened with my regular doctor, he knows I know what's going on, but there you have it. I'm looking forward to confirmation of the baby, singular. Perhaps worrying about twins is, like, something to leave me feeling relaxed and confident when I only see one in there.


----------



## moreland82

Hello everyone, I was 17 and was pregnant with twins. I had no idea what so ever but my mum kept having dreams i was having twins. I went for a scan at 12 wewks and it was there in black and white, and very clear that there were two babies in there. I then went on to have another daughter, that was a single pregnancy, I am now pregnant again and have a very strong feeling that this will be twin boys i am now around 8-10 weeks pregnant am due an internal scan in the next 2 weeks. I am unsure if it will be picked up if it is twins or not, but will defo find out by my scan after that. Just a bit of advise for people out there i didn't gain a huge amount of weight whilst being pregnant for the twins and the midwife would have problems finding the two heart beats as she never knew if it was the same one just moved or it was echoing from the other one so don't bank on it but i can definetely say they should be able to tell you if you are carrying twins by 12 weeks pregnant. Will let you all know if what i am carrying is twins soon.


----------



## moreland82

Just one more thing, anyone worried about having twins. Well, don't I was a single mum at 17 and I coped well if I do say so myself LOL, it's not as hard as people think!!!!! You do get yourself into a better routine I must say. My syptoms also seem alot more extreme on this pregnacy, but from what I can remember I did have very bad morning sickness being pregnant for the twins, but no different to what my sister is now going through only carrying one. I personally think every pregnancy is different and we will all find out in good time. ( My twins were Identical) and I did spend an awful big ammount of my pregnany in out patients due to different weights of the babies (twin to twin transfusion) Hope I have been of some help.


----------



## misskerri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamama* 
BUT my 3 year old keeps insisting we are having 2 girls. She refers to my belly as the babies!

FWIW, my son (also 3 at the time...almost 4 now) insisted I was carrying TWO BABIES! as well. He'd hug my belly and say "hi, babies!" and when I questioned him on it, he'd just say, "two babies!" I'll admit, he had me a bit worried, since little ones can be kind of psychic sometimes, but...

I am carrying a singleton girl. No doubt about it, just one baby in there (thank the gods).


----------



## kuhlady

hi all,
so, queenbean and pamama, are you guys having twins??
i was wondering if anyone knows about the HCG level when twins are present. i know it is usually higher and wanted to know if anyone knows exactly how much higher for there to be suspicion of twins. i am 6 weeks right now and yesterday (day 3 of the week) my level was 30,089, which seems high if it is supposed to double by thursday or friday, which would put me at over 60,000, and normal high for this week is 56,500.
sorry if that all sounds confusing.
any info would be great!


----------



## gloriousmom

I feel so much better now to know I'm not alone. I, too have been having twin thoughts. This is my fourth and I'm around 8 weeks. Seems like being sick is my norm because I remember being miserable with them all in the beginning. I complained about my level of sickness with my third at my first doctor appt and he instantly suggested we look to see if there were two and used the ultrasound machine there in the office and found only one. This is going to sound crazy though- sometimes I swear I feel baby movement already, although it's too early and is probably gas, it just doesn't feel like gas.


----------



## MamaRainebeau

I am having twins, due at the end of March 31... Identical boys. As for signs and symptoms?

- Just had a "feeling" it was twins at about 5 weeks
- Looked like I was five months pregnant at 10 weeks
- I absolutely knew I was having a boy when I found out I was pg but I had had NO sickness etc when I was pg. with my boy and had horrible ms and exhaustion this time
- felt flutters at 10 weeks

I have no family history of twins. Interestingly, I went to my first OB appointment at 12 weeks and even though I told my midwife I was having twins she only heard one heartbeat and said I was measuring correctly for gestational age. It wasn't until I had an unscheduled US at 14 weeks because of some pain I was having that they saw there were two!

If you think there might be two press, press, press for an US. There is a serious increase in risk if there is more than one and chorionicity needs to be determined asap. I am dealing with a common complication of identical twin pregnancy now and your babies need to be looked out for. Check out the link in my siggy regarding ttts... knowledge saves babies.

Good luck!

Oh and by the way... You CAN do it if you are having more than one. I have a 2yo and a 1yo at home and wioll have 4 under 2.5 when these boys arrive!


----------



## gloriousmom

How do you check your HCG level?


----------



## Free Thinker

Here's my take







At 8 weeks I suspected, my uterus was palpable and I could see it already! Freaked me out!!! By 12 weeks I knew, I was huge compared to my previous pregnancies. I told DH and several friends I just knew it was twins. At my 12 week appt (okay, it was almost 13 weeks) the Dr. was called to a delivery and they wanted to cancel my appt. and resch., but I insisited on seeing a nurse (I had been waiting a LONG time and wanted confirmation I wasn't crazy!). When she came in I told her I suspected twins and asked if I could schedule and US for my next appt. SHe told me to lay down, plapated my uterus (at this point about an inch below my belly button), put the doppler on my tummy and *boom*boom*boom* Baby! Immediately! HE was really high, and the nurse agreed it might be twins, so she scheduled and US across town that afternoon. As soon as the tech started I could see both babies! I was right!


----------



## Kylahroo

I'm in the same boat. Will be 17 weeks on Saturday and am having my first prenatal tomorrow. My uterus has passed my naval and is now a finger width or so above it. I've looked 5 months pregnant for about a month now. I've been able to easily find my uterus for months now and it's always been about 4-6 weeks ahead of where it "should be". Yes, I know my dates, right on. Everyone who sees me says it's twins. My 8 year old told me when I was 5 weeks that it was twins. I've had a feeling the entire time it's twins.

The reasons I don't think it is? I'm not sick, was hardly sick, only for a couple of weeks. I'm not overly tired (even with 4 kids and running my own biz). I'm not gaining huge amounts of weight (about 10# so far). Just started feeling movement this past week which is comparable to my other pregnancies. I don't know. We'll see what my MW thinks tomorrow. I measured about 4 weeks ahead with my 3rd and he was just a big baby (10#3) so it could just be another big baby. We'll see!


----------



## DiannaK

Kylahroo ... you'd better keep us posted!!!

I went in for a u/s at 14 weeks, to check my cervical length. I've had 2 LEEPs before, which can cause an incompetent cervix. They wanted to check the length at 14w, and 18w.

U/S tech checked my cervix, everything looked a-OK, and I asked her to take a peep at the baby as long as we were there. She agreed, and all I did was look over to see a heartbeat. She asked me if the baby had been scanned before, and I said no. She told me, "Well, I'm getting ready to rock your world!" I started crying immediately, just from the sheer shock!! I literally had no clue.

Symptoms for me were no different from previous PGs, except for the EXTREME fatigue. I was nauseated, but not horribly so. I had only gained 1 pound at my 14 week check. The OB did measure me at a 20 week size uterus that day. I'm just now starting to show, at 16 weeks.

I think symptoms are different for everybody. I'm just thankful I was scanned early .. I wouldn't have wanted to be surprised any later!!


----------



## gloriousmom

I'm not sure I can feel my uterus yet. Maybe it's too early? Where should it be at 8 weeks?


----------



## Spark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gloriousmom* 
I'm not sure I can feel my uterus yet. Maybe it's too early? Where should it be at 8 weeks?

At 8 weeks it's most typically still inside your pelvis. Here's a link http://gynob.com/fh.htm with information. If you scroll down, you'll see the fundal height chart.









I'm wondering a little bit about twins for me, too. Although, I don't know, most people just have one. Even in this thread where there were signs of twins.









Let's see here's my list of reasons to wonder:
- Measuring big. (but it's still the 1st trimester, so I don't think it counts too much) I was 2-3 weeks ahead at 5 weeks, 4 weeks ahead at 8 weeks (both confirmed by MW) and now at almost 11 weeks, I'm just a couple finger widths below my belly button (not confirmed by MW).
- Wide uterus. Usually I might measure a bit ahead in the first trimester, but my uterus has always been super skinny. This time though, it's really wide and almost squarish. (confirmed by MW)
- Looking big. (but again, I don't think this really counts for much) Belly Pics
- Early movement. I *thought* I might be feeling something earlier, but I KNOW I've been feeling movement since 9 1/2 weeks. I started feeling it specifically in my low right part of my uterus, but nothing on the left part. But, after a full week of just feeling it on my right side, now I feel the movement on my left side, too. I think that's odd. But, there's probably something else to explain it. I mean, I don't think my inch long baby can be both places at once... or maybe it can.
- So so so much fatigue. I'm getting a little better but at its worst, I couldn't go more than 1 1/2 or 2 hours without needing to lay back down & sleep. I was like a newborn. Now, I still need 10+ hours at night and 2-3 long naps a day. See, better!








- So so so hungry! I have only lost weight in my first trimester. Now... oh, man, I'm embarrassed to say, I'm 10w6d and I've gained 19 lbs!!!!! Eeek! It's all good wholesome food though, no junk.
- Long family history of both twins and triplets

Anyway, that's my list.







Who knows! We'll find out eventually!


----------



## strmis

I'll chime in too! I don't necessarily _feel_ pregnant with twins or have any symptoms out of the ordinary, but I've been told by 2 completely unrelated incidences that I'm having twins. (one was Ananas







and the other a psychic who is supposedly "very good" at what she does)

I'm just wondering, for the other's who have actually had twins, were the HB's or hospital births? I'd love a HB, but just want to be confident enough to feel that way (in cas there are 2)

ALso, can you palpate for twins? I'll be having my first M/W appt this sat at 12 weeks.

Congrats and good luck mamas!


----------



## Kylahroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmis* 
I'm just wondering, for the other's who have actually had twins, were the HB's or hospital births? I'd love a HB, but just want to be confident enough to feel that way (in cas there are 2)

ALso, can you palpate for twins? I'll be having my first M/W appt this sat at 12 weeks.

I just had my first prenatal today (16w5d) and found out my homebirth MW has delivered 11 sets of twins (successfully) and 2 just in the past year. I was psyched to hear that!! Reassures me a great deal to continue with our HB plans were we to have twins.

To answer your second question, yes, but not at 12 weeks. Twins become more obvious (w/o U/S) by 24-28 weeks. By then you'll be measuring quite large (consistently), may possibly hear two HB's and hopefully the babies will cooperate and be side by side (vs. one in back of the other) which helps the MW palpate.

My MW is very curious to continue seeing me! She says we'll know more next month. Btw, I was measuring 20cm. So, not huge for almost 17 weeks, but definitely something to consider.


----------



## gloriousmom

i was wondering if anyone knows about the HCG level when twins are present. i know it is usually higher and wanted to know if anyone knows exactly how much higher for there to be suspicion of twins. i am 6 weeks right now and yesterday (day 3 of the week) my level was 30,089, which seems high if it is supposed to double by thursday or friday, which would put me at over 60,000, and normal high for this week is 56,500.[/QUOTE]

I found this interesting and was wondering how you check your HCG level. Where could I find more info?

oops, I'm trying to post a reply with a quote but I don't think I did it right, please excuse me until I figure this out.


----------



## gloriousmom

Spark, thanks for the link. I think I can feel that its about a third of the way to my belly button. Seems like a normal size, for one I think. I checked out your belly pics and Whoa! I haven't seen anybody show much so early before.


----------



## Spark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmis* 
I'm just wondering, for the other's who have actually had twins, were the HB's or hospital births? I'd love a HB, but just want to be confident enough to feel that way (in cas there are 2)

There are many twins born at home.







Some MWs feel more comfortable attending them than others though, FYI.


----------



## strmis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
There are many twins born at home.







Some MWs feel more comfortable attending them than others though, FYI.

yes.. this is true. When I told my MW I _might_ be carrying twins she asked me if I really wanted to have the babies at home. Then she said she'd do it with another MW. I forgot her name....

Although I am "officially" 12 weeks and am not lookin all that big. So, I'm thinking singleton in there. hmmm...


----------



## gloriousmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strmis* 
Although I am "officially" 12 weeks and am not lookin all that big. So, I'm thinking singleton in there. hmmm...









I guess everyone is just different. I've been reading that some women have more intense symptoms and show earlier, etc with twins, yet others have had easier pregnancies when carrying twins than they did when they carried only one. Some didn't even show signs of twins until an ultrasound or birth. Go figure.

I have had twin thoughts but don't have any other symptoms than being really sick to base a twin suspicion on for me, but I am so jealous of those who don't get sick at all- especially when they're carrying more than one!


----------



## 2ndtimearound

Hello to everyone in the forums;

I am 36 yrs old, 16wks and 4 days into my pregnancy, and I too am curious, actually very nervous to know if I am having twins. Twins do run in my family. I have a cousins that are twins and one of them had twins of their own and friends and co-workers of mine are saying that I too am having twins. I feel like I am bigger for this pregnancy. I have a 7 yr old boy. When I was pregnant with him I knew right off the bat that I was having a boy and did not start to show till I was about 5 months pregnant. But this one I started to show immediately and still having morning sickness, and extremely tired. I am still working, but I feel that I can longer take it. My boyfriend is nervous as well. This will be his 2nd child. He has a 24 yr old daughter. Yes he is older than myself. Actually he is 13 yrs my senior...lol. So, he is still shocked about the whole ordeal but at the same time loving it. He says he's not sure if our girl or boy (s?) will call him "daddy or grandpa"..lmao!!!

Anyhoo, I did have an ultrasound done when I was 13 1/2 wks and so far only heard 1 heartbeat. Even though it was very brief. The baby or babies like to play hide and seek..lol. On christmas eve at a family gathering, pretty much everyone noticed and felt 2 bumps. One on the far right side and the other on the left at the same time. Everyone was excited but I was extremely scared. From time to time I feel slight movements on either side of the belly. Maybe I am imagining things or hoping too much. I guess I just need someone to reassure me that it's gonna be ok. I've even had dreams about twins. And to top it all off, my mother says it's twins because of the 2 hairline swirls my son has on his head. She says that's a sign of twins. I don't know I guess it's some kind of latino superstitions..lol. Hopefully I will find out when I go for my sonogram on the 9th of January. No-matter what I am hoping for a little girl. And this will be my last pregnancy. For I feel I am getting too old..lol.




























:







:







:


----------



## NatureMama3

I definitely would have known before 20 weeks had I not already, because they were positioned so that I had 2 different bumps top and bottom.

BUT.. positioning can make a big difference. I have a friend on another forum who had NO CLUE and only found out at that 20 week ultrasound (SURPRISE!) and an older friend who only found out at birth (before standard ultrasound). In those cases one baby was behind the other and was never picked up on doppler or by seeing/movement.


----------



## AmamaAgain

Hi Ladies,

I'm a little concerned. I'm 5 weeks pregnant and the bottom of my admomon is hard. Very hard already. This was not the case with my sons pregnancy. I also conceived this baby using a low dose of clomid. This all makes me wonder about the twin subject. hmmm


----------



## eilonwy

I actually know someone with three-year-old twins who only found out that she was having two when she was in labor. It still happens today.


----------



## CourtneyATW

I too was on Clomid, as well as having a prediction made by a fairly "accurate" psychic a year ago that I would get pregnant in November with twins. So yeah, getting anxious! I do have an u/s in a little over a week, so hopefully we get a clear answer then!

So far I am a LOT more tired and a TON more sick than my last 2 pregnancies. I always show really early, so I can't go by that.


----------



## frontierpsych

I'm suspecting this one may be twins, but I'm not too sure. (I'm like Spark, getting real big real early!) I'll definitely be around with updates though


----------



## 2ndtimearound

Wow, Wednesday Almost Here. Can't Wait. Hoping I Get To Find Out What We'll Be Having...woo-hoo!!


----------



## guestmama9920

we're waiting to know too







I had clomid and have a fast to double HCG


----------



## sapientia

could an 8 week u/s miss a twin? Just curious.


----------



## NatureMama3

theoretically possible, but VERY unlikely. Especially if a thorough exam is done. They spent probably 10 minutes just scanning and re-scanning for me this PG since I have a history of identical twins and had VERY high betas.


----------



## sapientia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatureMama3* 
theoretically possible, but VERY unlikely. Especially if a thorough exam is done. They spent probably 10 minutes just scanning and re-scanning for me this PG since I have a history of identical twins and had VERY high betas.

It was a quick, free scan-just enough to find a baby and a heartbeat.
I don't think I have twins-just a curiosity since I am measuring a little large for dates and I keep hearing it from family. I think there's only one in there.


----------



## NatureMama3

I've been measuring large too, but apparenty it's just my meaty placenta (easily twice as thick as with my last child!) and a big baby.


----------



## 2ndtimearound

I ended up going to the ER yesterday for pregnancy discomfort. But luckily everything turned out just fine. The doctor did manage to tell me that it seems I will be having a big baby. *WOWWWW*. I did manage to get a sneak peek of the baby*WINKWINK*. Yup it's just 1..*whew*..lol. And it is also a very hyper baby, just like my son was and still is..*yikes*. But tomorrow is hopefully the big day. My b/f and I and my son are very excited. I will keep everyone posted.

TTFN


----------



## guestmama9920

i have an earlier scan this week to see if the pain and is from a ectopic or twins

I've just got the feeling and I keep saying babies by mistake, but in my heart I only want the 1, we have no family to help and nursing one was hard enough with low supply


----------



## mama_at_home

Quote:

could an 8 week u/s miss a twin? Just curious.
Absolutely! At my 8 week u/s they only saw one baby and at 14 weeks there were 2! If you ask around in the multiples forum you will see it is actually more common than you'd think for them to miss a twin, especially that early.


----------



## 2ndtimearound

Well, I went to my sonogram and it's official....WE ARE HAVING A BABY GIRL..YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I cried when the nurse gave me the news. My b/f got teary eyed and my mother in law..and my son was extremely excited. He wants to take the pics to school tomorrow..lol.

My mother was very happy when I shared the news with her and my co-workers called me on my cell and when I gave them the news, I heard everyone screaming and cheering, Lmao. Today was the happiest moment ever. I managed to convince my supervisor to give me my vacation time now because my doctor wants to run some tests on the baby for any defects. For ex; down syndrome or any other possible birth defects because of my age. So my supervisor understood and agreed. And there is a possibility I may have to go on maternity leave earlier than what I expected. I gained 4lbs but as for the baby, she is big for 18 weeks. My feet are extremely swollen and I get very tired very quickly and out of breath. So we will see about that one. Anyhoo, just wanted to share with you all what is going on from this end.
I will continue to keep all posted. nitenite.!!!


----------



## ~Megan~

I read through this thread yesterday and had a dream/nightmare that I had twin boys! I woke up so freaked out!


----------



## dnajess

omg i know how you feel lol

i have the inkling feeling its twins and my 6 yo daughter told me 3 weeks ago mommys gonna have a baby to my mother... and this was before i even found out... now she keeps insisting im having 2 -__-


----------

